# Austin's RedLine/May 1st



## Bob Dylan (Apr 21, 2010)

Todays Fish Wrap has a story that on Sat. May 1st, trains will run Hourly from 11AM-1130PM  both North and SouthBound! regular fares will apply but $6 Day Passes will be available! The evening before 4/30/Friday there will be a free concert for the evening commuters @ the downtown station by a semi-famous band from Austin! (Austin has LOTS of Bands!)This is Part of Customer Appreciation Weekend and is a tryout for Weekend Service! Cap-Metro never does stuff like this so Id guess that Herzog, a professional, customer friendly, can-do company may have gotten them off their ass to do something good!


----------



## had8ley (Apr 27, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Todays Fish Wrap has a story that on Sat. May 1st, trains will run Hourly from 11AM-1130PM  both North and SouthBound! regular fares will apply but $6 Day Passes will be available! The evening before 4/30/Friday there will be a free concert for the evening commuters @ the downtown station by a semi-famous band from Austin! (Austin has LOTS of Bands!)This is Part of Customer Appreciation Weekend and is a tryout for Weekend Service! Cap-Metro never does stuff like this so Id guess that Herzog, a professional, customer friendly, can-do company may have gotten them off their ass to do something good!


You must have an inside connection to Herzog


----------



## stntylr (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought this was a one shot deal and not a preview of weekend service. Since the Red Line shares it's track with a frieght line all day service won't work unless the frieght only goes at night.


----------



## had8ley (May 3, 2010)

stntylr said:


> I thought this was a one shot deal and not a preview of weekend service. Since the Red Line shares it's track with a frieght line all day service won't work unless the frieght only goes at night.


This was a "test" run to see what ridership would show up. There are many other routes where freight runs at night only so this wouldn't be an impossible task to accomplish.


----------

